# Outcomes Health Information Systems-I have been recruited



## djensen22000 (Nov 2, 2014)

I have been recruited by this company for a remote coding position. It was promoted as being affiliated with the AAPC for new coders to gain some experience. I am now being asked for banking information for direct deposit purposes and want to make sure it is not some sort of scam as the link was posted on an AAPC facebook page.


----------



## pmalcosky (Nov 3, 2014)

I have worked for OHIS (Outcomes) in the past and they are a legitimate company.


----------

